# Excel based accounting system



## WonDamp (Oct 25, 2014)

Looking for an Excel based accounting system. Anyone have a recommendation?  
Thank you in advance,


----------



## Smitty (Oct 26, 2014)

Welcome to the Board!

There are plenty of hits on Google.  But QuickBooks is probably cheaper than trying to build something in Excel and will be GAAP compliant, which you might not be able to say about something in Excel.


----------



## WonDamp (Oct 28, 2014)

Many thanks ...


----------

